# Lucky bamboo - Quick question



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Found some at our local Aldi's today for $5. 
Should I put the whole vase in, or somehow plant the bamboo in the gravel substrate? I was wondering because maybe the stuff that it's currently planted in isn't safe for fish?
I've read up, and I know to leave at least the leaves above the water.
Also, trimming. Do you just cut it off at any certain point, so long as you're not cutting off all of the leaves?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its in something that helps its grow, like dirt, you could put the vase in only if it were separated from the water. Some ferts are toxic to fish or at least would make your algae go nuts. If its just in marbles or something, rinse it an use it in the tank. IMO, you can just stick it in the tank and let the leaves stick out and it there is enough light it will do good for a least a few months and sometimes longer. I don't know how to cut it. Watch its health, and if it starts to fail, pull it and treat like a house plant.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Took me long enough just to get it out of the cup! 
It had this clear gel-like stuff in the bottom, so I'm glad that I didn't just put it in the tank. I do have to say that the one thing I don't like about it is the fact that it floats.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

When we had one in our 29 gallon, we wedged it into a hole in a hollow log so it was rooted and secure. It was completely submerged but continued to grow just fine... we even moved it into another tank where it grew up out of the water and it died after we had to tear down that tank and set it up again (with the same media/deco/etc). Weird.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I ended up sticking it all down in the vase that it came in. It kept it down pretty well. A few pieces are submerged, but I'm not too worried. 
It is odd that yours died, though. I can't see why it would.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The goop in the vase was a type of silicon gel. It retains moisture so is commonly used for gardening or house plants. You can't see them in water because they ARE mostly water. Hopefully you cleaned the roots well enough, because the stuff is, if I'm not mistaken, extremely toxic to fish. It's fun to play with though!


----------

